# General > Sport >  football

## sharona

millan+united

----------


## ducati

> millan+united


10 characters yada yada =?

----------


## Invisible

how long before the commentators on ITV mentioned England and the World Cup?

----------


## tonkatojo

> how long before the commentators on ITV mentioned England and the World Cup?


Pretty soon I expect, Still another 4 year or so before Scotland get a chance of a mention.  ::

----------


## Phill

oh, is this what the David Beckenham thing is about, I thought he'd retired.

----------


## sharona

Rooney 13 mins

----------


## sharona

Cant wait for it

----------


## golach

> Rooney 13 mins


was he brought on/or sent off? did he get his first touch of the ball? What?

----------


## sharona

Who won wat a player rooney

----------


## goldenguernsey

great win for man u

----------


## Bazeye

> great win for man u


 Either United or Man United, never Man U.

----------


## goldenguernsey

4 nil to MAN U

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Either United or Man United, never Man U.


Why's at en?

----------


## Bazeye

> Why's at en?


 Its just a term brought in by the likes of Sky and their new breed of "customer" who takes photos of every corner, throw in etc....Most United fans whove been going since they were kids have been priced out now. Its also ironic that the very people who wear the green and yellow scarf who profess to want Glazer out are also wearing the official AIG sponsored merchandise thus helping to pay the Glazers debt off. Go on You tube and type in FC United Of Manchester and see what football should be like and was like before rampant commercialism took over.

----------


## Bazeye

EG   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8c7sV1yHzk

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Its just a term brought in by the likes of Sky and their new breed of "customer" who takes photos of every corner, throw in etc....Most United fans whove been going since they were kids have been priced out now. Its also ironic that the very people who wear the green and yellow scarf who profess to want Glazer out are also wearing the official AIG sponsored merchandise thus helping to pay the Glazers debt off. Go on You tube and type in FC United Of Manchester and see what football should be like and was like before rampant commercialism took over.


I accept your explanation without question as I have not enough interest in football or Manchester United to research there woes on You Tube, but I can understand why a true football enthusiast would be miffed at the Glazers.

----------


## Boozeburglar

That was a comprehensive destruction.

Would love to see them go on and win again in Europe, and it would be a perk if the buy out happens too.

Fergie deserves to put his feet up in the board room once he retires. 

It is he more than any other who defines modern Man U.

 :Smile:

----------


## ducati

Sharona, What happened about your parking debacle?

----------


## Phill

Man U / red scum, all the same lol

'tis right though, not many Mancunians go to Old Trafford, all the home counties brigade travel up. M6 becomes a car park when they play at home.

----------


## Anfield

> Would love to see them go on and win again in Europe, and it would be a perk if the buy out happens too.


What part of the "United are not for sale" statement, made by the current owners, do the arrogant "Red Knights" consortium not understand.

----------


## Invisible

> What part of the "United are not for sale" statement, made by the current owners, do the arrogant "Red Knights" consortium not understand.


Everyone has their price.

----------


## Anfield

I agree, but there does not appear to be anyone in this consortium who has liquid assets on par with Man city/Chelsea owners.  If this is the case then  all that will happen is that they will borrow money from Nomura bank, who will then become main creditor.  
Therefore no real change in situation, just a different bank to who MUFC owe money to.

----------


## Cattach

> Who won wat a player rooney


Is this Micket Rooney?  I did not know he had anythng to do with football but then I don't know football.  Is that the round ball game or the egg shaped one?

----------


## Anfield

> Is this Micket Rooney?  I did not know he had anythng to do with football but then I don't know football.  Is that the round ball game or the egg shaped one?


Have'nt you got homework to do?

----------


## Bazeye

> Man U / red scum, all the same lol
> 
> 'tis right though, not many Mancunians go to Old Trafford, all the home counties brigade travel up. M6 becomes a car park when they play at home.


 A bit like the buses that travel to Parkhead and Ibrox fron Caithness? ::

----------


## Phill

> A bit like the buses that travel to Parkhead and Ibrox fron Caithness?


Nothing like, it's all Chelsea tractors and beamers. Buses! Good god man, you won't find the Man U "I only support them 'cos they is popular like innit and I can brag about my Old Trafford season ticket" types on buzzes.

----------


## Bazeye

Sorry, I thought you were mentioning the fact that most Man Utd supporters dont live in Manchester, you know, support your local club and all that, and not about their mode of transport.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Nothing like, it's all Chelsea tractors and beamers. Buses! Good god man, you won't find the Man U "I only support them 'cos they is popular like innit and I can brag about my Old Trafford season ticket" types on buzzes.


They have plenty fans who are not so rich.

Just try getting into a bar showing a United match in Indonesia or Japan.

United have achieved the same kind of global audience as similar legends such as Real Madrid.

----------


## Phill

> They have plenty fans who are not so rich.
> 
> Just try getting into a bar showing a United match in Indonesia or Japan.
> 
> United have achieved the same kind of global audience as similar legends such as Real Madrid.



But is it about a local football team??
Evidently not if it's Indonesians supporting a UK football club.

----------


## Phill

> Sorry, I thought you were mentioning the fact that most Man Utd supporters dont live in Manchester, you know, support your local club and all that, and not about their mode of transport.



Aye, but you've seen it!  ??
City are the same, as are most (if not all) premier league clubs.

It's a fashion statement.

The last City game I went to was at Maine Road and I remember among my mates then the craic was about how Old Trafford was a better ground. Bigger capacity, better seating etc. etc.

This can be extrapolated across all current football clubs.

I used to go to a barber who was a "staunch" Manchester United Fan, but during our habitual round of verbal banter / abuse, one day he stated that he'd never follow Manchester United down to the 2nd Division....

Not popular to follow a non 'top of the premier league' club in yer beamer is it?

I've long lost interest in football because it is no longer 'local' or about skills, or about talent.
It's money! And apparent success. If I get a season ticket for "x" I must be doing well!!!

----------


## Boozeburglar

I lived in Manchester for a few years, and had season tickets, also watching them away in London many years. I followed Fergie since Aberdeen.

There are many reasons to follow a club, mine is the manager.

I agree nothing is local anymore, but since I was a kid I always loved Brazil anyway.

Same way I loved McEnroe.

I also happen to have a member of MU in my family.  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

> I also happen to have a member of MU in my family.


So your the father of  "scares children" Gary Neville!

----------


## Bazeye

> Aye, but you've seen it! ??
> City are the same, as are most (if not all) premier league clubs.
> 
> It's a fashion statement.
> 
> The last City game I went to was at Maine Road and I remember among my mates then the craic was about how Old Trafford was a better ground. Bigger capacity, better seating etc. etc.
> 
> This can be extrapolated across all current football clubs.
> 
> ...


With all due respect Phil it might be a fashion statement, but only to the new breed of "customer". Ask any United fan in their 50s which season they look back on most fondly and youll find that a lot will say the 1974/75 season when they were in the old 2nd Division, apart from the obvious treble winning season etc. You'll find that the proof of the pudding will come when theyre not doing well and winning trophies, it will be the Johnny Come Lateleys that will desert the club, the true fans will stay. Incidentally when I go to an FC United game the 2,000 odd there make more noise than the 75,000 do at OT and sing and get behind the team for 90 minutes even when theyre getting beat and if a player isnt in the team youll more than likely see him in the pub and on the terraces with the fans. That, to me is what football is all about. 
Modern football is rubbish. Vive Punk football.

----------


## Bazeye

forgot to mention if your barber would stop following them if they got relegated he is certainly not a staunch fan.

----------


## Anfield

I think there were 2 main factors which caused the demise of football as we know it.

(1) Sky TV, 
The amounts of money which was pumped into the Premier league has caused a huge imbalance between the "haves" and the "have nots"  Long gone are the days when clubs could win promotion through the leagues and challenge for title i.e. Notts Forest, Villa etc.

(2) Bosman Ruling.
Before the above,  most English P.L. squads had a team based on players from the UK & Ireland, and a few even had some non European players.
However when it became legal, under EEC laws,  to recruit players from overseas, it was not long before the majority of teams added  a lot of foreign footballers to their squads.

The effect of this was two fold.  
Rather than developing players through youth academys, clubs simply bought cheap foreign players

And secondly the quality of the national teams suffered because there was, and still is, a shortage of home grown players.  Just ask yourself how many Scots born players play in the EPL.

----------


## Bazeye

Dont know how many foreigners are playing in the EPL now but in the first week in 1992 there were 11.

----------


## Anfield

> Dont know how many foreigners are playing in the EPL now but in the first week in 1992 there were 11.


Arsenal quite regulary field a team containing 11 foreign players, whilst Liverpool only fielded 3 England players in their match this week. 

The proposal to force teams to play at least six home-grown players, under new proposals from the European  Union will be a good move for game

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I think there were 2 main factors which caused the demise of football as we know it.


A kid from a background of extreme poverty can ascend to international stardom and extreme wealth.

That seems to be a good thing to me.

Do you think Hollywood should limit the number of foreign actors? 

Perhaps football as we knew it was not the better for having less money involved, in terms of the quality of the game.

I understand how keeping it 'local' would appeal to those with territorial mentalities, who enjoy the tribal aspects.

Some of just want to see the greatest football, and from that perspective we are delighted to see such a competitive level.

However few home grown players there are in the mix, the general skill level can only be enhanced with the involvement of the greatest talents from the entire planet.

I could care less about how many Scots play in the EPL.

What is far more important to me is who many of the EPL players answer to.

We can't help it; just like in the arts, science, media and the legislature, we are a nation born to lead.

 :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

There are kids in this country who are on, or below poverty level.  By allowing foreign players to play in our leagues  you are denying that local kid a chance of breaking through to 1st team.

I don't know about Hollywood but I do know how difficult it is to get an Equity card for this country.  Without an Equity card you can not appear on TV,  so in a way it is a bit of a "closed shop" situation.

Most football supporters would disagree with you when you say modern day footballers are better, fitter yes, but more skilful, no.  
Because of the money involved,  todays game is all about winning at all costs, cheating is rife and this spoils the game.  Some teams would now sooner play with 11 men behind the ball to try and hold out for a 0-0 draw than entertain supporters with attacking football.  

What is tribal about having 11 men in your team from the British Isles?

Why are there so few "few home grown players in the mix" - see my post above.

I dont understand your comment about "..What is far more important to me is who many of the EPL players answer  to.."   If it is relating to players agents then yes, I am 100% in favour of removing these parasites from game

----------


## Boozeburglar

> There are kids in this country who are on, or below poverty level.  By allowing foreign players to play in our leagues  you are denying that local kid a chance of breaking through to 1st team.


Would you want to see teams full of second best players, there only because  others were excluded? I would rather see the one or two who can cut it playing alongside players who will raise their game.

Without foreign players, and lots of them, the football played in this  country would be a poor cousin to that played in Italy, Spain, etc.,  and thus would have a LOT less money involved in it. That poor  wee kid would have to rise to the top of the game to really earn;  whereas currently you can make a great living even in the lower leagues.




> I don't know about Hollywood but I do know how difficult it is to get an Equity card for this country.  Without an Equity card you can not appear on TV,  so in a way it is a bit of a "closed shop" situation.


The vast number of American actors treading the boards in London don't seem to find it a problem, nor do the vast number of Brits appearing in every other Hollywood blockbuster.

If you are a great actor Hoolywood will come knocking at some point; and  will answer the first time you knock. 

There is nothing closed about  football for great players, it is a meritocratic system that brings  Brazilian street children to the stadiums of Europe.

Football in that respect is the most egalitarian sport in the world.




> Most football supporters would disagree with you when you say modern day footballers are better, fitter yes, but more skilful, no.


I won't dispute there were great players in every generation, but speaking generally the skill level is greatly improved. That is not really about individuals.




> Because of the money involved,  todays game is all about winning at all costs, cheating is rife and this spoils the game.  Some teams would now sooner play with 11 men behind the ball to try and hold out for a 0-0 draw than entertain supporters with attacking football.


Yes it is now ultra competitive. All the better for it, despite the amount of cheating. I am sure there was cheating in the old days too, maybe having a shandy instead of that third pint at half time?

There seems to be no lack of goals in the EPL and Europe at the moment. 




> What is tribal about having 11 men in your team from the British Isles?


I am referring to the idea of local folk for local teams.




> Why are there so few "few home grown players in the mix" - see my post above.


There are still plenty home grown as you work down the leagues, at least they have something to aim for. Not like the days when you got a few pounds a week and washed your own kit.




> I dont understand your comment about "..What is far more important to me is who many of the EPL players answer  to.."   If it is relating to players agents then yes, I am 100% in favour of removing these parasites from game


I am referring to all the brave Scots running the game in England.

----------


## Anfield

Just taking some of your points.

_"..but  speaking generally the skill level is greatly improved.." _ 
I stand by my original thought that skill levels have fallen.  Think back to the days of Pele/Best/Eusebio/Beckenbauer etc.  Look at some polls of football clubs supporters,  as to who the best player for their team was/is.  I think you will find very few current players topping the list.


"_I am referring to the idea of local folk for local teams"_
I am not suggesting that all players should come from geographical location of club (although I would hazard a guess that 11 local players who support their home town club,  would easily beat a team of journeymen players)

_"I am referring to all the brave Scots running the game in England."_
I, and many others,  have suspected for a long time that Ferguson makes the rules up as he goes along in the PL

----------


## Boozeburglar

> _"..but  speaking generally the skill level is greatly improved.." _ 
> I stand by my original thought that skill levels have fallen.  Think back to the days of Pele/Best/Eusebio/Beckenbauer etc.  Look at some polls of football clubs supporters,  as to who the best player for their team was/is.  I think you will find very few current players topping the list.


Well if you take my full quote... 


> I won't dispute there were great players in  every generation, but speaking generally the skill level is greatly  improved. That is not really about individuals.


I am clearly talking about the general level.

It is the nature of comparision that most current generation players will not be fully appreciated until some time has elapsed.

----------


## Yoda the flump

> _"I am referring to all the brave Scots running the game in England."_
> I, and many others,  have suspected for a long time that Ferguson makes the rules up as he goes along in the PL


Ha ha, I can guess why you say that.

I would suggest that this is not the case, he is an excellent manager who knows how to get the best out of his team.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I think there are so many types of football. I just love the sport, I am not into teams as such.

Ferguson is a great Scot, and whatever he went into I am sure he would have succeeded.

In the current blame culture of football, where managers are only as good as their last three games, he stands for something almost gone. 

That I will agree is a terrible thing for any sport.

----------


## Anfield

> "..he stands for something almost gone.."


Alex Ferguson "stands for something almost gone"
Are you for real?

Arguing with officials and anyone else who does not agree with him, bad tempered, assaults his own players (Beckham), plays a guy who jumped into crowd to assault a fan (Cantona) ,  supports players who admit that they nearly committed gbh on opposition (Keane), won't talk to BBC,  because BBC made a factual statement about his son's dodgy dealings as an agent etc etc.

If that is standing for something almost gone,  well the sooner it is gone the better

----------


## Boozeburglar

> where managers are only as good as their last three games, he stands for something almost gone.


Perhaps you could refer to my posts in context.

I am clearly talking about longevity.

It would be hard to argue against that point, perhaps that is why you are off on a personal rant about him?

----------


## Anfield

> Perhaps you could refer to my posts in context.
> 
> I am clearly talking about longevity.
> 
> It would be hard to argue against that point, perhaps that is why you are off on a personal rant about him?


No, don't get me wrong, as a succesful manager he is up there with the best of them.  What stops him from being one of the greats are the issues I pointed out in my post,   His character lacks humility.

----------


## Yoda the flump

> No, don't get me wrong, as a succesful manager he is up there with the best of them.  What stops him from being one of the greats are the issues I pointed out in my post,   His character lacks humility.


Might be jumping to the wrong conclusion here, but it seems fairly obvious why you have a problem with Fergie and it aint got anything to do with his lack of humility.

----------


## Invisible

Mon e gers!

----------


## Anfield

> Might be jumping to the wrong conclusion here, but it seems fairly obvious why you have a problem with Fergie and it aint got anything to do with his lack of humility.


Yes, you have jumped to wrong conclusion.  Can you imagine Matt Busby condoning the following:

"..Arguing with officials and anyone else who does not agree with him, bad  tempered, assaults his own players (Beckham), plays a guy who jumped  into crowd to assault a fan (Cantona) ,  supports players who admit that  they nearly committed gbh on opposition (Keane), won't talk to BBC,   because BBC made a factual statement about his son's dodgy dealings as  an agent etc etc.."

Arsene Wenger & Rafa Benitez both sometines say the most ridiculous things to defend their teams lack of discipline,  but Ferguson takes it to a new level.  

The only other manager, who has managed in PL, who can be compared to Ferguson is Mouriniho.  His lies about a referee (going into Barca dressing room at H/T) in a match against Barcelona,  led to the ref receiving death threats, his home address being published on a Chelsea fans forum and referee subsequently giving up refereeing.

Is this is the extent to which football has descended?  
The game is on the precipice, or a couple of levels down, of the equivalent of  Dante's Inferno

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Yes, you have jumped to wrong conclusion.  Can you imagine Matt Busby condoning the following:
> 
> "..Arguing with officials and anyone else who does not agree with him, bad  tempered, assaults his own players (Beckham), plays a guy who jumped  into crowd to assault a fan (Cantona) ,  supports players who admit that  they nearly committed gbh on opposition (Keane), won't talk to BBC,   because BBC made a factual statement about his son's dodgy dealings as  an agent etc etc.."


Crikey, you have resorted to quoting yourself!

I have met Ferguson, as far as I am concerned he is old school. He keeps his personal life private, and that includes his humility.

 :Wink:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

No matter what you think, Fergie is a great manager, the only Scot to have won the Champions league twice, the world club championship, the cup winners cup, twice, The EPL-ive lost count how many times & hopefully they win it this year to go one ahead of the moaning scousers. 
Hes won the FA cup on more than one occassion, more FA cup & league doubles than anyone else, throw in a few league cups & charity shields- then you can begin to see why they use so much silver polish in Salford :Grin: 

When he was at St Mirren he had them up challenging in the Premeir league getting huge unheard of crowds upto 20,000 at home games ,he then got sacked!!!! Moved to Aberdeen & turned them into the best team in Europe in 1983 Won the league 3 times the Scottish cup 3 in a row .

Yet you dont think hes a great manager?????? Keep taking the pills mate. Im no Aberdeen or Manc fan but credit where its due, Fergie is a genius as a football manager , the record speaks for itself

----------


## Anfield

> Yet you dont think hes a great manager?????? Keep taking the pills mate. Im no Aberdeen or Manc fan but credit where its due, Fergie is a genius as a football manager , the record speaks for itself


Please read my post properly (No 47) and you will see that I am not denying that he is succesful.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Please read my post properly (No 47) and you will see that I am not denying that he is succesful.


 
You read it properly & take your blinkers off, you are slagging Fergie off man  :Grin:  1 more Champions league & he equals Paisleys record 2 more & he equals the moaning scousers record.

Have you met him personally? I have twice & hes a great guy, great manager, great family man & friend.  oh & hes also a knight , Shanks didnt get a knighthood , are you a bit bitter? :Wink:

----------


## Yoda the flump

> "..Arguing with officials and anyone else who does not agree with him, bad  tempered, assaults his own players (Beckham), plays a guy who jumped  into crowd to assault a fan (Cantona) ,  supports players who admit that  they nearly committed gbh on opposition (Keane), won't talk to BBC,   because BBC made a factual statement about his son's dodgy dealings as  an agent etc etc.."
> 
> Arsene Wenger & Rafa Benitez both sometines say the most ridiculous things to defend their teams lack of discipline,  but Ferguson takes it to a new level.  
> 
> The only other manager, who has managed in PL, who can be compared to Ferguson is Mouriniho.  His lies about a referee (going into Barca dressing room at H/T) in a match against Barcelona,  led to the ref receiving death threats, his home address being published on a Chelsea fans forum and referee subsequently giving up refereeing.
> 
> Is this is the extent to which football has descended?  
> The game is on the precipice, or a couple of levels down, of the equivalent of  Dante's Inferno


Show me a great person that does not have flaws?  You don't get to be great by being a 'nice guy' - Kevin Keegan is an example.

Jose and Fergie are so successful because they have a few 'flaws'.  

Wenger, whilst working wonders with what he has is never going to fall short of winning the EPL and as for Rafa, Valencia really saw you coming, Liverpool are going backwards under him, so maybe if he had a few more 'flaws'?

Your problems with Fergie have to do with your hatred of his team and its success, not him.  If he was at Anfield you would be supporting him all the way.

Accept that you have to earn success of the field of play, not have it handed to you because of your past history.

P.S. Have you played Dante's Inferno? Graphics aint bad.

----------


## Anfield

I have never said that ManU are not a good side, even the most biased fan of other teams in EPL would accept that over past 15 years,  that they have been far and away the most successful.

My posts have not been about "my teams better than yours etc" but more about the way that football is heading i.e. clubs going into administration, obscene salaries etc

----------


## Yoda the flump

Eh? You reading the same thread?

You have been putting the boot into Fergie for most of it.

My team does not play in the EPL, they play in the championship so I have a less biased view than you think.

As for the way clubs are heading, how can you change it?  Don't pay the going rate and Bara, Real or Inter will.  As for the debt, bad management by the board.  Yeah Man U have a big debt but as long as they can service it is it really a problem?  Same as personal finance, having debt is not a problem if you can afford it.

But a lot of clubs have been irresponsible and unfortunately the fans suffer, not those responsible.

Chester City will rise again - thanks to the fans, not the board!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> I have never said that ManU are not a good side, even the most biased fan of other teams in EPL would accept that over past 15 years, that they have been far and away the most successful.
> 
> My posts have not been about "my teams better than yours etc" but more about the way that football is heading i.e. clubs going into administration, obscene salaries etc


No , you had a dig at Fergie , not Man united .

As for football going down the tubes, It wont be long before a really big club goes bust- Portsmouth are looking more likely every day. They wont be the last- of that Im sure. As for the standards, is the EPL really the best league in the world ??? I dont thin so. La Liga in Spain has a cracking match every weekend & it doesnt matter whether its Tenerife or Valladolid or Madrid or Depor- they can all play & more skill than 90% of the EPL teams.
Wages are obscene in England , but some idiot keeps paying them!!!  Is Sturridge worth £55,000 a week ? because he has only played 6 games for his club!!!
Michael Ballacks weekly wage is £130,000 , I wouldnt give him £130 a week.

Football is killing itself with the elitism at the top, Its all very well everyone supporting the big four but who they gona lay against when all the rest go bust- normal fans cant afford to go anymore. Arsenal season tickets are cheapest at £950.

 I like Highland league- £7  to watch Wick is very good imo. I ve been 3 times this season & the standard is the best we`ve had up here in my lifetime. Some brilliant displays & you leave the park delighted that you went to the game. Can you say that for some o the big clubs ??

----------


## Anfield

Debt in football is just not an Englishphenomenon, it is World wide. Look at Real Madrids debt, they do not service that, the Spanish government underwrites it.

Football is living off the last SKY contract,  and when this is due for renewal there will not be the same amount of money on the table, so clubs with existing debts may feel squeeze.  Because of their large fan bases I do not think that it will affect the big clubs, but the mid table and below teams will suffer.

You are right about fans suffering due to boards financial negligence, deducting points due to a previous owners foolishness is unfair to the fans.  A better solution would be ban owners like Peter Ridsdale from ever being involved in running a club again.

I hope that Chester ro rise again, I have been to Sealand Road quite a few times but never been to the Deva.

"Have you played Dante's Inferno? Graphics aint bad.         " The only PC game I have ever played is football manager type one, I was referring to Dante's poem in post

----------


## Anfield

I agree about Portsmouth, I don't think that their problems will go away just because they went into administration.  I fear that the collapse of one Pl club will start a domino effect

Skill wise I would agree that the Spanish Liga is the best, but as Arsenal are finding,  playing pretty football (Barca excepted) does not guarantee success.  , Look how English clubs have dominated the CL semi-finals for the last couple of years.

It would nice to introduce a maximum wage but football (and society) is so corrupt nowadays that it would be impossible to implement.  The same as capping a clubs salaries to income, there will always be an accountant advising clubs how to circumvent this.

I think that a European league is inevitable as clubs seek to make even more money out of fans.

I have never been to see Wick but will make a point of going. I am getting fed up listening/watching Liverpool get beat, yet again

----------


## Yoda the flump

lol, the game is loosely based on Dante's poem Divine Comedy  :Smile: 

You should definitely make a point of seeing Academy, they have played some cracking football over the last few years and are finally getting the results they deserve.

----------


## Anfield

Looked at fixtures and can get to the  Fraserburgh game on Saturday 27th March.  LIverpool are playing Sunderland ( a team with another gobby ex MUFC player)  that day

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Can we take our beach balls to Bamfield ??? hahahahahahaha

----------


## Anfield

What was annoying about beachball incident is that it was a Liverpool supporter that threw it on pitch!

----------


## Bazeye

Dont know if youve heard the plight of Durham City in the Unibond Premier League but at the start of this season they were nearly finished as a club when their main sponsor withdrew and they couldnt afford to pay any of their players so they all walked out. Instead of folding though they scoured the local leagues and colleges and got a group of kids together who played because they wanted to and didnt recieve any wages. Anyway their record up to last saturday was Played 29, Lost 29. however on Saturday they were away to FC United and beat them 2 - 1 in front of a crowd of over 2,000 and as you can imagine they and their 25 visiting fans went ballistic at the final whistle and who could blame them. What was the reaction of the FCUM fans? They give Durham a standing ovation and offered congratulations to their fans in the pub after the game, even buying their beer. can you imagine this happening at Old Trafford, Stamford Bridge or any other "proper" team.

----------


## Anfield

Well done FCUM supporters, this is what football should be like

----------


## Boozeburglar

> You don't get to be great by being a 'nice guy' - Kevin Keegan is an example.


Lol.

Not only was Keegan not a nice guy, he was never great. Not as a manager.  :Smile:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> What was annoying about beachball incident is that it was a Liverpool supporter that threw it on pitch!


Wasnt annoying to the rest of us  :Smile:  There were a whole heap of pics & gifs made up that weekend which were brilliant

----------


## Anfield

> Lol.
> 
> Not only was Keegan not a nice guy, he was never great. Not as a manager.


KK was one of the nicest guys in football.  He used to live around the corner from me,  and was always pleasant and polite.  He would stop for chats with neighbours and sign all the autographs that were requested of him.
One of the last gentlemen of the game

----------

